# Doctor Who Series 7 *SPOILERS*



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2012)

**WARNING THIS THREAD WILL CONTAIN SPOILERS**

Doctor Who - Series 7 kicked off starting with 'Asylum of the Daleks' on Saturday 1st September. So far the episodes have been rather standalone and will presumably continue this way until the 5th episode where we will say goodbye to Amy and Rory. Here's a list of episodes for reference:

1. Asylum of the Daleks
2. Dinosaurs on a Spaceship
3. A Town Called Mercy
4. The Power of Three
5. The Angels Take Manhattan
6. Christmas Special
7. - 14. Unknown.

Post all your speculations, thoughts and observations about series 7 here...




Edit: Re-formatted, no one wants my rubbish reviews XD


----------



## Shadowhunta (Sep 2, 2012)

Moffat has already mentioned that the first five episodes of the series are all standalone episodes, to that end i think its safe to say that they will have no underlying background theme.
Tbh i think these 5 episodes are just to give the fans a bit more of the ponds before they exit in episode five never to return, i for one think that the ponds could have been left out entirely as the xmas special from last year ended on a very high note for the ponds, but i supsect moffat is giving the fans what they want before JLC comes into the series in the xmas special as the doc's new apprentice.
Since JLC was in the first episode also, i think its safe to say that the girl the doctor meets as his new companion (also played by JLC) will either be the same girl before the events of episode one happened, OR a relative of the girl from episode one.
I don't think either of the ponds will die, however i do believe their exit in part 5 (Angels take Manhattan) will have something to do with the old way the angels used to dispose of their victims (ie: sent them back in time to die of old age) So i guess they will die eventually, but not in a shocking way (note that NO companion has ever died horribly or anything like that, it would be completely out of character for the series, and the fans would go ballistic). Also worth noting that Karen Gillan has said she does not want to come back into the series in the future, so it could be a bit final, i guess we'll have to wait and see.

On a sidenote, i am off to the DW exhibition in Cardiff next weekend!


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 2, 2012)

Woah I've been out of the Doctor Who loop for a while it seems. I knew they were having a new companion but I didn't know who it was, moreover that it was the same actress as the souffle girl. O.o That adds a whole load of questions.


----------



## Shadowhunta (Sep 2, 2012)

I used to love it as a kid, only recently got back into it as an adult, Matt Smith is my favourite doctor by far but i watched the first 6 series with my girlfriend over a couple of months ready for this season


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen some clips from the Xmas special with the new companion. From what I saw the doctor was pretty keen on trying not to interact with her and changing the future it seemed. It's going to be very interesting in seeing how AoTD and the Xmas special connect with one another. 

Other than the above I just want to say AotD was a top notch episode. I sorely missed Who and it was a blockbuster return episode.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

It wasn't that of an episode.
I enjoy watching it and was even shocked a bit by the twist at the end


Spoiler



The girl was Dalek the whole time!





Spoiler: I did have a problem with it though



I didn't like Amy and Rory getting back together, at least not that early. That should have happened in a later episode. Not to mention them making out when the planet was about to explode. There is a time and place for that and a planet about to blow out is neither the time nor the place.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 2, 2012)

About Amy and Rory being split, that happened at the end of "pondlife", the mini-series released online during the last week: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00wqr12/features/pond-life

That then led into the first episode, so it didn't come as a surprise to me.

As for the dalek woman from this episode being the new companion: I reckon the Doctor will go back in time and pick her up before she is a dalek, although that would make it odd that she didn't seem to recognise him in this episode. Then again, it was mentioned earlier in the episode that when humans are converted to daleks/dalek puppets, their memories are locked away unless necessary for cover story or whatever.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed it and the twist at the end was nicely done. Hopefully this shorter series means that it may be of more quality and not so many filler episodes.

Pretty much keeping away from spoiler places.

Can't say I'm hyped for Dino Crisis 3 Dinosaurs on a Spaceship but at least Moffat's seasons episodes are always enjoyable unlike RTD who has done some truly dreadful episodes during his run.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I really enjoyed it and the twist at the end was nicely done. Hopefully this shorter series means that it may be of more quality and not so many filler episodes.
> 
> Pretty much keeping away from spoiler places.
> 
> Can't say I'm hyped for Dino Crisis 3 Dinosaurs on a Spaceship but at least Moffat's seasons episodes are always enjoyable unlike RTD who has done some truly dreadful episodes during his run.



The twist was nicely done and i can't believe that it never really leaked online. Yeah DOAS looks like a fun episode but I'm really looking forward to ep.5 the angels take manhattan. The weeping angels are one my favorite new baddie and I can't wait to see how the ponds are going to exit tho I think I have it played out in my head.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 2, 2012)

I only started doctor who about a month ago so i just started season 6.
I need to watch season 6 by the end of the week, when it airs on aussie tv.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 9, 2012)

Today's episode was pretty meh IMO. Very little plot / twists, he (Moffat) basically just talked his way out of their situation. :L

Still, it's nice he's developing Amy (and Rory) before *killing*(?) them off. Things such as Amy being able to control the spaceship and basically act as a 2nd Doctor in the situation.


----------



## MikeMadness (Sep 14, 2012)

I just loved the episode.
It was something that made me feel great to have Who back in my life.
Although, I have developed my new crush. OSWIN! PHWOAR!
Dinosaurs on a spaceship has also become one of my favorite episodes too


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 22, 2012)

I must admit, tonight's episode was a bit of a disappointment. It had a great build up and concept but the ending was just a flop. There was no complicated miraculous eureka moment or sudden twist - he just buzzed his Sonic Screwdriver and brought everyone back to life in a way you could see coming for miles. I did, however enjoy the development of Amy and Rory and it was the perfect way to end their last 'normal' episode with them.

On a more positive note, I can't wait till next week. Always loved the angels and bringing them back along with River for the Ponds' final episode will undoubtedly make for a great exit.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree. This week's episode was fairly average (although I still enjoyed it) and the ending felt like quite a cop out, but next week's looks very good. The Angels have always been a good enemy and the clips from next week's episode are looking pretty good.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 29, 2012)

Brilliant last episode. They killed Amy and Rory off perfectly in my opinion (and actually _killed_ them for once, unlike the previous assistants). I'm sure there were at least 4 times in the episode that bought a tear to my eye.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 29, 2012)

Indeed, a fantastic episode, great ending to Amy and Rory.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 29, 2012)

Getting set to watch it right now hopefully I'll agree with you guys and it won't disappoint.


Edit: Really good but kinda sad.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll just let this here for anyone that does not go into the other thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWU6XL9xI4k&feature=player_embedded

Helps with wrapping up the Ponds departure pretty well.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

A few months ago it was announced that Neil Gaiman (one of the best writers ever) was writing another Doctor Who episode, I absolutely loved his episode "The Doctors Wife" and could not wait to see what he had in mind next.

Well his episode will actually be a part of this series in Spring and it's a Cyberman episode! Cybermen have kinda been a bit crappy, IMO RTD made them much worse and totally forgot why they use to be a great enemy so with Gaiman writing I'm pretty damn excited that he can do them justice.

http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/nei...e-cybermen-return-warwick-davis-harry-potter/


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw this news a little while ago and can not wait for it to air this spring. Gaiman's previous story was so good and I can not wait to see his take on the Cybermen.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2012)

As I hoped the Cybermen have been redesigned for Neil Gaiman's episode.

Pics:


Spoiler


----------

